# frontosa venting



## bluenosebully (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi haven't logged on in a while have been busy moving and resetting my tanks up, in the process I came across a guy who was looking to get rid of his fronts. I bought/rescued the 4 he had, and when I was placing in my tank I figured I would try and sex them. Three of the four had (can't remember the name) but personal part about twice the size of their anal, the 4th assuming the Dom male was very close to the same size. I've never tried this before so my guess would be 3 females and 1 male, idk. The guy I got them from didn't know any thing about them not even what type they are, I'm guessing burundi from comparing pictures to them. Any help on the subject would be great, I would just like to know a lil more about them besides the research on caring for them. Thanks


----------

